# Car Built!!!



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dealer rang this Morning Car Built (status 30), on its way to Emden for shipping!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

jont122 said:


> Dealer rang this Morning Car Built (status 30), on its way to Emden for shipping!


Don't forget the pics


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

I also had the call from the dealer. Car built and at the port in Germany awaiting shipping. Car went into production on 24th January so looks like it's currently taking around 1 week to build and make it to port for shipping.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Videos of Virtual cockpit would be good


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Dealer rang this Morning Car Built (status 30), on its way to Emden for shipping!


Good work mate - shows how wrong Sheffield Audi was eh! I take it you will be waiting till March 1 if it comes a couple of weeks prior to that?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

don't forget the pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got call from my dealer tonight. Car arriving with them Tomorrow, Will let me have pick of available registrations Friday


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's Here


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks great, wish you many happy miles with it.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! Look at the absolutely perfect layers of thin snow on top! :lol:

Post more photos please.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jont122 said:


> It's Here


Like the 2 tone paint, was that an Audi exclusive?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You'd be gutted if the red part was the sticker and your cars actually white ![FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Wow! Look at the absolutely perfect layers of thin snow on top! :lol:
> 
> Post more photos please.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice, we have a Tango Red TT demo here in Guernsey at present.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Also heard this week that mine is at the dealers.....almost two weeks to go until we can pick up!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Niceeeee. ..bet you won't sleep for the next few weeks


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine is a lease car so I don't know build weeks etc
All I know is it was scheduled at dealers 23/3/15 back in November
When were yours due at dealers originally?are they early or on time?


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

My original build week was 3, got moved to build week 2 just before Christmas.


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mines had an original collection date as the last week in March however car is at dealers already waiting for me to collect on 1st March.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasongren1 said:


> Mine is a lease car so I don't know build weeks etc
> All I know is it was scheduled at dealers 23/3/15 back in November
> When were yours due at dealers originally?are they early or on time?


Hello

Car is about 7-10 days early.

Hope that helps

Regards


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looking great 

good choice of colour


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

That looks awesome. Love the front bumper!


----------

